# Dodge vs. Ford vs. Chevy vs. Toyota



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Lets hear it....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:withstupid: Again with the truck stuff? :roll:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I wanted to see who the first jackass would be to reply now i know :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I like Dodge strictly for the Cummins. My dream truck is the F350 body (duals) with a 6.7 Cummins and the Allison tranny. Don't know anything bout yoters so I can't add them in there. Now lets not get into this again. :eyeroll:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I guess I'll be a jackass because you wanted your question answered

3/4 ton-F250 superduty crew cab 
1/2 ton-07-08 Toyota Tundra Crewmax
small truck- 01-04 Toyota Tacoma TRD crewcab

I drive a 00' Tacoma extended cab and am pleased with the gas mileage and the reliability of it so I'll be sticking with toyota for a while.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This will end it. 8)


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Boy the Toyota looked good. Must be the on road version.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL thats flat cool. chevy an ford = quality.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I have an 08 Tundra Crewmax and going down the interstate on a rhythm bump area where the seams seem to line up just perfectly I can see the hop in the rails of the bed itself but the stability isn't any different than on a perfectly flat spot of the road. The reasoning behind this is that their frame isn't fully boxed at the back of the truck to cut down on weight and to flex when you're doing functional off roading under 15mph. Who in their right mind would be going through a mine field like they show in that video? No one. Regardless, I'll take my truck over any of the competitors any day of the week for comfort, towing and hauling capability, and power (at least until I try out the new 09 Ford).


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Well if you're just going to piddle around town you could use anything.

If you want to get away from everybody you'll need a RAM! :wink:

:lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Well if you're just going to piddle around town you could use anything.
> 
> If you want to get away from everybody you'll need a RAM! :wink:
> 
> :lol:


Now we are talking! :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow did you see that Ford!! Looked like the guy in the cab was floating on a cloud! Lucky he wasnt tired or he probably could have fallen asleep


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

dodge


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Where to here?

You mean lets "hear" it Josh?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

ford f250 super chief. "The Super Chief is able to run off hydrogen, ethanol, and gasoline up to E85--called the Tri-Flex fuel system--all using a supercharged 6.8-liter SOHC 30-valve V-10." sounds like a whole new type of truck.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like another prototype that will never come to be...


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Drake Jake said:


> ford f250 super chief. "The Super Chief is able to run off hydrogen, ethanol, and gasoline up to E85--called the Tri-Flex fuel system--all using a supercharged 6.8-liter SOHC 30-valve V-10." sounds like a whole new type of truck.


Sounds like a 100k+ pickup with a Ford badge.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/tru ... _data.html

nice comparison of all 6 half ton trucks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hard to beat the powertrain on the Yotas for the 1/2 ton segment. Id still probably buy a ford or GMC if I were in the market though, especially since they are finally getting a clue and going to 6sp trannies.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

BBD25 said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/112_0902_2009_half_ton_truck_comparison/specs_and_data.html
> 
> nice comparison of all 6 half ton trucks


Gmc and Chevy in the comparison all have 6.2 instead of 5.3. Kinda biased on their side as how many people actually get the 6.2 compared to the 5.3? Maybe 5%? So why not show with real world conditions....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

TANATA said:


> BBD25 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/112_0902_2009_half_ton_truck_comparison/specs_and_data.html
> ...


They took the top performing engine of each brands half ton. I wasn't even aware that they offered that beast and a 6sp finally! Sweet, i want a gmc. I think the added price of the 6.2 option was considered in the comparo. They just came out how can you say how many people are going to buy them. The fact that so many people buy a 5.3 goes to show that they have a lesser engine that still gets the job done (although i'm not real impressed with them).

Must be hard to be a dodge guy. I bet saying "yeah but you can get a cummins in a dodge" gets old.


----------



## dwarf (Feb 19, 2009)

you cant go wrong with ford. dodge is moderate at best. toyota only made good trucks in the 1980's. uke: chevy is the worst truck ever made, with the exception of nissan. uke:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The point is they have the largest motor that nobody will buy in a 1500 compared to the average sized motors your are going to find in every single other 1500 in the study. How many 1500's do you see with the 6.0?? I can think of 1 person I know that owns one. Why compare the average motor you're going to see in a 1500 with one that is going to sell far fewer?? I know they tested the best, but why not test functionality. I doubt you're willing the bet more of the 6.2's will sell then the 5.3s. And in that case, well Dodge can always throw their 6.1 Hemi in a 1500 which blows that 6.2 out of the water......

Must be tough to be a Chevy guy. What was everyones deal with Chevy... they get good mileage, they ride smooth, bla bla bla. Dodge beat them in those categories. So now what does Chevy have over Dodge?? Dodge hasn't had tranny problems since the 2nd gen Rams, but I suppose you guys can still try that put down....


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

dont look at this study like its the bible. just calm down. 
i just bought a titan 3 days ago, according to this i may as well have flushed my money down the toilet. 
I like all brands, but, i got a great deal from a private seller and couldn't pass it up. 
it does make for good conversation. the problem i have with the study is the point system used to judge it. i wish they would have used a different system, but other than that, everything seems to be alright.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

BBD25 said:


> dont look at this study like its the bible. just calm down.
> i just bought a titan 3 days ago, according to this i may as well have flushed my money down the toilet.
> I like all brands, but, i got a great deal from a private seller and couldn't pass it up.
> it does make for good conversation. the problem i have with the study is the point system used to judge it. i wish they would have used a different system, but other than that, everything seems to be alright.


The trucks are getting so close now days the only real tests they can do is with digits. Interesting to look at, but bias to say the least. I don't think I would really mind the difference between interior on any of them anymore, but some get a 8.2 and some get a 9.5 or whatever.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Dodge Cummins turbo.. love it.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

What are you talking about dude? Dodge gets atrocious gas mileage! Dodge are sexy lookin trucks. Past that, i wouldn't want one...

Chevy has invested to much money into making a truck into a caddy... Not to mention they took way to long keeping that ancient 4sp tranny in there. I'd throw my money at a Tundra if I had to buy another pickup.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> What are you talking about dude? Dodge gets atrocious gas mileage! Dodge are sexy lookin trucks. Past that, i wouldn't want one...


Excuse me? I get 30 out of my 3500 goin down the interstate. Dosen't sound to bad to me out of a full sized diesel pickup.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Go look at the charts, no arguing Actual fast, Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Yote, Nissan
Best to worst.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, but I never got the website. So were these tests on bodys? Transmissions? Engines? Were the tests on gas or Diesel?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Diesels are a whole nother animal. Not that many guys own a diesel, not to mention you're not making a terrible amount up by what you're paying for it. I do find it hard to believe you are getting 30 though. Maybe when you go downhill and set the cruise at 55 w/ a tail wind like when I get 18... 25 I can see, 30 seems to be stretching it a bit for any pickup of that size.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Diesels are a whole nother animal. Not that many guys own a diesel, not to mention you're not making a terrible amount up by what you're paying for it. I do find it hard to believe you are getting 30 though. Maybe when you go downhill and set the cruise at 55 w/ a tail wind like when I get 18... 25 I can see, 30 seems to be stretching it a bit for any pickup of that size.


It says in the test dodge did better with the new Hemi. Join the times dude, its not 1998 anymore. New hemi makes 390 hp and is rated at up to 20 mpg on the highway. During the test, the Chev got worse mileage.......


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

BBD25 said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/112_0902_2009_half_ton_truck_comparison/specs_and_data.html
> 
> nice comparison of all 6 half ton trucks


According to this Dodge outscored Chevy in all categories except interior, which has never been Dodges strong suit.

If you want to drive a real truck buy a Dodge. If you want to drive a car by one of the others!

:lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Diesels are a whole nother animal. Not that many guys own a diesel, not to mention you're not making a terrible amount up by what you're paying for it. I do find it hard to believe you are getting 30 though. Maybe when you go downhill and set the cruise at 55 w/ a tail wind like when I get 18... 25 I can see, 30 seems to be stretching it a bit for any pickup of that size.


No, thats 75 miles an hour goin on a straight strech on the interstate. I don't care if you believe me or not, but I get that. Sorry that you can't get that out of you Chevy.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado/

http://www.dodge.com/en/performance/2009/#mpg_ram_1500

Granted the dodge has plenty a more power, but they were never impressive anyway... I already read the new article about the R/T truck. The numbers on HP/TQ are impressive, but the track times aren't overly special. 14.3 at 96 I believe it was. Hell no the Silvy won't run anywhere near that, but I can't wait to see what the regular crew cab pickups run. I'm guessing itll be mid 15s. Silvy territory. I like the looks of the dodge. Just can't stand their interior. And I also can't wait to hear about actual fuel economy coming out of these beasts...



varmit b gone said:


> I don't care if you believe me or not, but I get that. Sorry that you can't get that out of you Chevy.


If I honestly cared about gas mileage, you think I would be driving what I am? No, I'd get a slow boring pickup to drive around. Wait, I had one. I traded it in for my TBSS... Congrats on your gas mileage.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

lol ya'll crack me up.
Everyone knows.....Ford is the best.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

BBD25 said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/112_0902_2009_half_ton_truck_comparison/specs_and_data.html
> 
> nice comparison of all 6 half ton trucks


Interesting, with that Toyota looks like a heck of a good towing truck! The fastest 0-60 speed, low squating rate, and the 2nd highest observed gas mileage when the trailer is unhooked. Ford would be my choice though most likely.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Call-em said:


> lol ya'll crack me up.
> Everyone knows.....Ford is the best.


Well my dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

my dads dead.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

i have a toy with 240,000 miles on it and have never had any major problems. I like TOYs :beer:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

> Call-em wrote:
> lol ya'll crack me up.
> Everyone knows.....Ford is the best.
> 
> Well my dad can beat up your dad.


But i would damn be happy to do it for him.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Call-em said:


> > Call-em wrote:
> > lol ya'll crack me up.
> > Everyone knows.....Ford is the best.
> >
> ...


You're clueless dude... Your dad may be truly dead and that sucks, but you're a jackass in every sense of the word. You need to stop Ethuggin, Keyboard Cowboy.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Buying foreign vehicles is unamerican. You're putting people out of work. Goes for any foreign product. One big reason this country is in the position it's in right now, bent over! Free trade sucks, it has finally caught up to us.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

what are you like 12 impala?

Amen marshman.
That is very true, except chevy and ford have outside sources also.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

marshman said:


> Buying foreign vehicles is unamerican. You're putting people out of work. Goes for any foreign product. One big reason this country is in the position it's in right now, bent over! Free trade sucks, it has finally caught up to us.


The country imports everything and exports almost nothing. Why our economy is hurtin for sure. There are a ton of issues. Its not soley or even a part, based on our vehicles we drive though.

I would have to guess you might be a Union worker?


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, I am. But I see both sides of the union argument. My main point is for God's sake let's start producing something in this country again. It's what we were founded on, we used to make the best crap anywhere in the world. Now we are down to importing millions of trinkits. WOW!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree. And I've only ever owned one foreign vehicle. And I only owned that because it was a good deal and then I only had it for 8 months before I traded it in for a piece of american muscle lol!

Like you said, the problem lies in how much we import. Problem being is most of the time it is cheaper to contract the work out then it is to do it here and pay an american to do the same job. Its just not a good situation... You ever look at what the foreign car company makers make compared to the American union makers? Its almost half of what the Americans do.

Also hard to keep up when the rep of foreign cars is a lot better than the Americans are. Not to mention they are producing a lot more gas savers, which almost is a no brainer w/ gas prices like they were. Notice how quickly things went to crap when gas went up to 4 dollars a gallon?

And I only guessed you were a union worker because my best friend is. When he started out, he was driving an old Isuzu pickup. All the guys on the job reamed him and gave him so much crap about not owning a American truck. He now drives a Ford Ranger lol!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats why ford and chevy are setting up factorys there, and shutting ours down.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Call-em said:


> Thats why ford and chevy are setting up factorys there, and shutting ours down.


I hadn't heard that. Well that will further decimate our economy...


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are my opinions on each brands half ton truck built from 2001-2007

Ford - Good engine in the 5.4L Gets 18-20mpg highway and tows well
Well built truck with decent interior, Super Crew has a ton of room
and now that they have a 6' box its a great truck. Has a good ride both on and off roads and decent ground clearance.

Dodge - Neither engine is great...4.7 under powered and crap gas mileage on hightway and the 5.7 has great power but drinks that gas running around town. Not a true crew cab truck...back seats are tight for a family. Ok built truck, cheapest to buy, decent ground clearance and ok ride.

Chevy - 5.3 is a great engine for gas mileage but a little weak for towing. Chevy has the best ride and the best seats, but it is more of a highway truck then an off road truck. No ground clearance and the front ends just don't hold up when used hard off road. The most expensive of the American brands both new and used.

Toyota - I used to love toyotas back in the 80s when they were well built and cheap - but that love has faded. I don't have much opinion on the Toyotas other than they are overpriced. I've been told the big motor is a power house but the gas mileage isn't great.

I am totally unbiased - I own none of these trucks - been selling vehicles for 11 years - having driven and sold them all - currently the hottest selling used trucks for me are the Dodge 1500 Quad Cab Hemi 4X4 and the Ford SuperCrew 5.4L 4x4. To each there own - thats why we have chocolate and vanilla.

As far as diesels go.....I want a 2005 Ford F350 Crew Cab Long Box King Ranch 4X4 with a 5.9L Cummins and 5" exhaust and an Allison tranny. Now that is a truck that would sell!!!!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

> As far as diesels go.....I want a 2005 Ford F350 Crew Cab Long Box King Ranch 4X4 with a 5.9L Cummins and 5" exhaust and an Allison tranny. Now that is a truck that would sell!!!


I'd pay 80 k for that truck.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i like how you had to even go to the specifics with exhuast


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL
, ENGINE, TRANNY, Body style, and ...pipes.
lol. I want Dual 6" stacks.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Call-em said:


> LOL
> , ENGINE, TRANNY, Body style, and ...pipes.
> lol. I want Dual 6" stacks.


Now theres a truck!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

marshman said:


> Yeah, I am. But I see both sides of the union argument. My main point is for God's sake let's start producing something in this country again. It's what we were founded on, we used to make the best crap anywhere in the world. Now we are down to importing millions of trinkits. WOW!


No offense to you, but Unions are running this country into the ground just as fast as importing. Why do you think so much gets imported? Because GM has to pay a welder with a GED 80k a year with 4 weeks paid vacation......


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

TANATA said:


> marshman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am. But I see both sides of the union argument. My main point is for God's sake let's start producing something in this country again. It's what we were founded on, we used to make the best crap anywhere in the world. Now we are down to importing millions of trinkits. WOW!
> ...


No offense to you tanata, but you dont have a clue.
all the welding on gm trucks are done with robots :lol: :lol: Programmed tools, that auto weld the trucks together.
:lol:

Now i dont know how much it costs, but vary well it may average out to 80k a year for the life span. but it also produces perfect welds, fast.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a pic of what I'm driving and pulling.








'06 Dodge 3500, 5.9Cummins with our 30' 6 horse trailer









'03 Dodge 3500 with 5.9 Cummins 170,000 miles, 90% of that with trailer, along with our 40' 5 horse with living quarters (rodeo rig)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Call-em said:


> TANATA said:
> 
> 
> > marshman said:
> ...


It was simply an example buddy. Don't try and say I don't know what I'm talking about by taking an example out of context.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ruthless said:


> Here are my opinions on each brands half ton truck built from 2001-2007
> Dodge - Neither engine is great...4.7 under powered and crap gas mileage on hightway and the 5.7 has great power but drinks that gas running around town. Not a true crew cab truck...back seats are tight for a family. Ok built truck, cheapest to buy, decent ground clearance and ok ride.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

alrite boys another long weekend. i see we got into it again though, i drive a ford when it comes to gasoline, not dodge, the little 1500's are famous because of their big brothers 2500 and up. And that is because they are diesel, a ford f-150 can pull, or race circles around a ram 1500 any day, any where. but when it comes to diesel, powerstroke and cummins are arch rivals. which is good cause if everybody had a truck better than someone elses truck we would run out of things to talk about. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I drive a cummins! Not a dodge!


I have a Duramax, but it's interesting that so many people like the Cummings. The uncle of a friend designed that engine, so I have often heard how good they are.

I have had many Toyotas after getting a real lemon Chevy in 1984. I think Detroit thought they could make junk to last four years. That's when the imports got the jump on them. When I purchased my Camry in 1989 it was made in the United States and with more U. S. labor than the 1984 Chevy I owned. The motor for the Chevy was made in Canada, and the whole dash was made in Mexico.

I think American manufacturers are producing a much better product now, but many Americans are left with the old reputation still in their mind. The American auto companies shafted themselves when they were trying to shaft the consumer. Ironic justice really.

I said I owned a lot of Toyota's, and I did, but for a short time. At one time each of my three boys, my wife, and I all had a Toyota. That was from 1987 to 1993. The 1993 GMC pickup was good enough that it brought me back to American made. Today I drive a GMC Duramax and a new Yukon. I will only drive the Yukon one year, then it's back to something with mileage. I thought the Yukon purchase would be good for the economy. Now that Obama is in I am giving up on that. I took my money out of the stock market yesterday after loosing $30,000 and will perhaps get a high mileage vehicle.


----------

